# Dog saved by owners 1st aid skils



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

Just read how a young girl saved her puppy's life after a bee got trapped in its mouth and stung it.
She gave the dog CPR by pumping the puppy's heart with her fists. 
Can anyone give detailed instructions on how to do this ie. where is the actual point to press when trying to revive the heart; how long to do it; how hard to press and anything else that is involved?
I would like to be prepared if anything like that happened to Daisy.
K & P


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This site is pretty good and explains some of the situations a puppy could get into. If you do a google search there are lots of good sites that will come up

http://www.puppyeducation.com/firstaid.html

http://www.wikihow.com/Perform-CPR-on-a-Dog


----------

